# Salt Lake ski/snowboard/lift ticket rentals?



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Last year I went on ebay and bought tickets to snowbird from a guy that was selling them 2 for $100. He told me sells them every year but usually sells out early. Go on ebay, it's worth checking out. Good luck!


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Where are you going to ski?*

Deals as follows:

Costco - has tickets for the bird and canyons. Ticket is like a 5 pack and rounds out to about $50 per ticket.

If anyone has a deal for you in the parking lot, walk to the window with them and then pay them after you get the pass. Some of those deals require the original purcahser to pick up the ticket.

Canyon sports has discount tickets. Saves you about 20% over walking up. Can be bought at the base of the little cotton woods. If your going to park city, I don't think there is any place in town that has the discount passes, so you need to pick them up in the city before you drive over. 

Enjoy the trip. We have so much snow this year it is just awesome. It's been cold enough that in the trees it is still good 2 weeks after the last substantive storm.


----------



## ryanB (Dec 12, 2009)

*Thanks.*

I had seen some tickets for sale on Craigslist but I am a little hesitant to buy from someone on clist or ebay. Right now it looks like Canyon Sports or one of the other shops will be our best bet.


----------

